# Stupid Questions from new tech



## RockmartWrangler (Apr 23, 2015)

So here is the deal. I currently work as an apprentice. I'm learning a lot but somethings i'm finding difficult to catch on to. I have school knowledge but currently lack the hands on. Please help me diagnose this unit.
Here is the info i took down
-2.5 Ton Heat pump (Rheem)
-Capillary tube system
-R22
- 50psi low side
- 175psi high side
- 61 degree suction line temp
- 35 degree superheat 
- 14 degree subcool
- outdoor ambient 74 degrees
- 11 Amps
- 20' line set 
- clean coils
- New filter

Am i right to believe the evaporator is starved. Possibly a restricted capillary tube?


----------

